# White Castle Fatty!!!!



## fore check (Oct 3, 2010)

I first shared this on the other smoking forum; thought I'd share here since I made yet another one of these last night and they are just soooooo damn good!

What do you get when you take 2 lbs of Johnsonville Brat, rolled and stuffed with 1/2 pound of smoked sharp cheddar cheese, 6 White Castle Cheeseburgers, 4 grilled and seasoned onions - then wrapped in a weave of over 1 lb of bacon and smoked with hickory and maple?  Pure heaven.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's the assembly and some Q-View:

1. Roll out the (brat) sausage in the ziploc bag, then slit it open.

2. Lay down 3 sliders, right next to each other end-to-end, centered on the sausage. (Sliders like this ¤¤¤ )

3. After grilling up a mess of onions, layer them on top of those 3 sliders.

4. Stack the next three sliders right on top of the first 3 (so the onions are between them). Press them down to flatten the stack out a bit so it's easier to roll up.

5. Put some hunks of the cheese of your choice up and down both sides of your strip of sliders; put as much in as you think will fit.

6. Roll it up, wrap with bacon, and let 'er rip!



Again, I used Extra Sharp Smoked Cheddar.  8 oz package chunked up.

Here it is after a couple of hours with a Maple/Hickory blend (perfect wood choice for this thing.  Just go about 50/50.  Awesome!)



Rested and sliced:



and plated.  I put a *little* ketchup and mustard on mine; my middle boy likes it with a little SBR BBQ sauce; my oldest puts a dollup of the mac-n-cheese on the sandwich.  Whatever.  There ain't much talking and a whole lot of eating going on, that's for sure.



I'm not exaggerating when I say this is *definitely* the favorite meal for me and my teenage boys.  Like if they could go to any restaurant or choose any specific meal, they'd choose this.  We were commenting on part of the "why" it's so good as we stuffed ourselves at the table. It's some VERY yummy things (White Castles, cheese, onions, bacon, and brat) that when you eat it on the sandwich you don't get it ALL at once, you get a different twist every bite and it's ALL GREAT!


----------



## dave54 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

I love those white castle burgers! I keep them in the freezer for a "drunk girl snack" LOL!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes it just goes to show you. That you stuff a fattie with just about anything and it's still good. We have the Krystal burgers here. But they still make a good alcohol suckim upper thou


----------



## duck killer 1 (Oct 3, 2010)

that's great! i will have to try that.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I love those white castle burgers! I keep them in the freezer for a "drunk girl snack" LOL!




haha you crack me up lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2010)

That...

Looks...

AWESOME!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

We don't get the White Castle out here but as much as I traveled for work I tried em a few times in the same manner as Squirrel described. That is a great looking fattie - Did you notice you missed cheese on the two ends? Just sayin


----------



## rdknb (Oct 4, 2010)

looks good, bet it was hard to roll though.  We have little tavern here, but yet sucks up the drinks lol


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thtat's a lot going on in a fatty, but then again so are the flavors. It's all good my friend.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 4, 2010)

White Castles (and Krystals) burgers are the only food that allows me to burp and fart at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not an easy feat, yet it is certain to be a crowd pleaser. A drunk crowd, but a crowd nonetheless.


----------



## cheezeerider (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never had a White Castle before, but that sure looks interesting. Out of the box for sure. Good job!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2010)

We can buy white castle sliders at the local wally world,I  love em.another great idea......Squirrel,you are a nut...I BET ITS ALSO A CROWD CLEARER.lol


----------

